# Dredger Ramsgate



## Lifeboat1721

At the moment the "Ramsgate" it working at Heysham, I have not been able to get a pick of her yet (MAD) 

Is it possible that some one could mistake "Ramsgate" for the "Abigail H" (H) as I was told this afternoon that the "Abigail H" was back in service.

Any help would be appreciated 

Ian


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Ian

I was browsing through Equasis and an entry has been put against Abigail H, in January 2009 showing her as dead.
So it seems judging by that she has been scrapped.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Lifeboat1721

Thanks Keith, To be honest I thought she would have been, Judging by the amount of time she was underwater and the cost of the salvage..

It was just a local newspaper snapper said that he had seen "Abigail" back in the harbour that got me thinking.. any how I've got the Ramsgate photo now.

regards
Ian


----------

